# I Think My 180g Is Finally Done.



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just finished adding crap load of plants to me tank tonight, those damn dwarf sag. are way taller than I had expected.
what do you guys think? got carried away and over killed it?? I have needle leaf java, some regular java fern, crap load of wendtii, dwarf sag and blyxa japonica, some giant hygro, amazon sword some moss and mini water lettuce.
what do you guys think this setup will be good for? shoal of pygos or a big diamond rhom?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful tank jp! I say solo fish. Group of pygos would destroy it.mine would anyhow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice tank


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

As much as I miss your pygo shoal I agree with bruner. I love the look of it.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

very jealous! nice tank


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

nice setup and lighting


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

cariba it!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good, Jack!!...







...Very Impressive!...Man, the beauty of having a 180 is the number of options: a Geryi shoal ( 5 - 6) would be effin' sweet!...A pygo shoal of exactly one each (red, caribe, tern, piraya) or a single Manny!...







...I still have my 5 - 6 incher!...Sold the other one!...or better yet, maybe buy BMPowers Manny if he could possibly ship that beautiful monster somehow!..That's definitely the direction I would go!...







...of'course financial constraints play a big part in the decision making process as well!...


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

WoW!!!! amazing setup cant wait to see some fish in there


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking good JP considering i know you dont know what you want i wont even tell you what to put in there lol but you know your options...


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

beuatiful aquascaping!!! look out joe! you've got competition!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys, so even growing a shoal out from say 1-2" and give time to the plants to develop all the root system and they would still mess it up in a heart beat?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Toss a huge diamond rhom in there


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man that looks fuckin' AWESOME!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

jus beautiful!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks, noe the hardest part is deciding on the stock(s)


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

try some macs...maybe 10 or so.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i'd put a group of Caribas or a big sized Rhom in there...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^definitely can't go wrong with that. Theres alotta choices out there!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

dam thats nice love it


----------

